
Fair Tax: Tax Gap of Silicon Six over $100B This Decade - atlasunshrugged
https://fairtaxmark.net/tax-gap-of-silicon-six-over-100-billion-so-far-this-decade/
======
whinythepooh
> Profits continue to be shifted to tax havens, especially Bermuda, Ireland,
> Luxembourg and the Netherlands.

The US just can't do anything to these countries. Too far from the Middle
East.

The US can't do anything to the companies either. It is private business, you
see? Corporate personhood. For non-corporate persons there is FATCA.

